

Show HN: chessable, correspondence chess for modern devices - austinbirch

https://www.chessable.co.uk<p>chessable is a side project I’ve been working on, and it has grown into an MVP of sorts, though it's really more of an experiment.<p>It's a correspondence chess web application that makes use of a responsive design. The aim is for it to work well on modern mobile &#38; desktop browsers, so that users can fit casual games of chess into a busy, mobile, schedule.<p>I submitted it on Hackful Europe (http://hackful.com/posts/442) about a month ago, but I’ve managed to get some time this weekend to update it and so I’m posting it here now.<p>Any feedback, thoughts, or suggestions would be very welcome.<p>Thanks,
Austin
======
mooism2
I went to chessable.co.uk on my phone (less typing without the www. and the
<https://>) and I got a security warning. I presume you're redirecting
<http://chessable.co.uk> → <https://chessable.co.uk> →
<https://www.chessable.co.uk> and the warning is for the middle address.

On this page --- <https://www.chessable.co.uk/players> \--- the whole grey box
for each chesser should be a link, not just their username.

~~~
austinbirch
Thanks for the heads up on the security warning, I had a similar problem
before and thought I fixed it. I'll look into it again.

I think making the whole player box a link would work great, so I'll get that
done.

Thanks for your feedback, Austin.

~~~
mooism2
And it's too easy to fat-fingeredly accidentally log myself out when I'm
trying to move a piece to the far side of the board. (I'm using an iphone.)

------
mooism2
Clicky link: <https://www.chessable.co.uk>

